# Move Forums



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I was just looking around, and have seen a few people saying it would be great to have a kayak section on OGF" although as we know there is one" . 

I was wondering if there would be any chance we could get off the sub forum list, and be a main forum . This section has more activity than well over half the " Main forums" anyways. 


Thoughts ?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Why not add the location to your browser "Favorites" once you've entered the forum?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

USMC_Galloway said:


> This section has more activity than well over half the "Main forums"...


Then I guess I don't understand the problem. Sounds like folks are finding it ok...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I often see kayak fishing posts or questions out on the main fishing reports pages, I'm not sure they know we are here.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always thought it was kind of weird that it was a sub forum.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Net... thanks for the reply but that's not addressing the real issue here. If someone had questions about turkey hunting or bow hunting they can find those forums pretty easily. Questions about kayaking...not so much since it's buried in Boats and Motors. I see posts in forums all over the place about kayaks, kayak fishing, how to set up a kayak, what kind of kayak to buy etc. Plus...these type of questions/info makes for good sub-forums in a separate kayak forum. There are dedicated forums for ATVs with very little posts. Why does it have it's own forum? 
OGF...Give us kayakers the respect that we are due


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Why not add the location to your browser "Favorites" once you've entered the forum?


 The problem is not for people who know where this section is, the problem is for new users who do not know where it is, its just kind of hard to " Favorites" something if they never find it . 



Net said:


> Then I guess I don't understand the problem. Sounds like folks are finding it ok...



Because the volume would increase if new users could find it easier.

But as I can tell from both the mod :T responces , this is not going to happen. Oh well .


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

How difficult could moving it be? The amount of kayak's sold yearly is unreal, at one time it deserved a sub forum, but now the activity it deserves a front row seat. Just my two cents, have no idea what is involved moving the forum to a new spot, doesn't help the guys already here, but the new members helps a bunch.

Razr maxx


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Things are posted in the wrong sections all the time. It&#8217;s not about people not knowing, it&#8217;s that they don&#8217;t bother looking or paying attention. Moving it won&#8217;t change a thing, people will still post kayak questions in about every section on here at some point. If someone doesn&#8217;t know to look in the &#8220;Boats and Motors&#8221; section to find discussion regarding kayaks, it&#8217;s because they didn&#8217;t take the time to go to look. The mods can&#8217;t fix laziness.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

M.Magis...once again you have nothing positive to say. My definition of laziness is using bait to fish I don't spend my time posting negative comments about it in every forum. Moving the kayak forum makes sense...period


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No one is under any obligation to agree with you. Sorry. 
It seems every day someone is wanting the mods to change the site to be the way they want it. Some times changes make sense, sometimes they&#8217;re silly. This is silly.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Once again....lmao

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It's about rights, man....It's about respect, man...The man just doesn't respect us, man....

What's up with all the negative waves, Magis? Got three different main forums for hunting different types of birds on a site called Ohiogame*fishing*, but having a main forum for one of the fastest growing aspects of *fishing* is "silly."


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> How difficult could moving it be?


No kidding. It's not like we have to call Allied Van Lines out to do this! 

5 minutes at the keyboard typing in some code by someone whose not sure what to do? Maybe less than 5.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Things are posted in the wrong sections all the time.
> 
> The mods cant fix laziness.


Thanks for reinforcing our point. Lets get their posts in the right place.

It's not about laziness, it's about convenience. Computers and software are supposed to be about making things faster, easier and more accurate.

This site is HUGE. I only stumbled on it looking for information on Merc OB's. I find new stuff all the time to add to my CP.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll second the move on the forum.  All in favor say...aye aye. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Aye..aye.. no doubt the forum move makes great sense..


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Got three different main forums for hunting different types of birds on a site called Ohiogame*fishing*, but having a main forum for one of the fastest growing aspects of *fishing* is "silly."


Nice, I don't see how anyone can argue that point! Iv only had my kayak a few months and I didn't know there was a forum. It wasn't until I started using Ohio hub in my phone that I noticed it (canoes & kayaks are on the forum list). I had to search a little bit to find it from a desktop computer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, I've been a member here for years now, and I just found this sub forum by doing a search for kayak forums in Google. Had no idea it was there because I primarily use a smart phone to navigate the forums, and sub forums don't show up on the list until you click on the actual forum it was in. I don't think it would hurt anything to promote it from the ranks of a sub forum, to one of its own, but hey, what do I know. I'd probably never find it once it was created!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of you act like my 3 year old when I tell him something he doesn&#8217;t want to hear&#8230;&#8221;You&#8217;re not my friend any more&#8221;.  
You guys asked for opinions and I gave you mine. It happens to be opposite of yours, get over it. I hear less whining at home, with two toddlers. 
I&#8217;ve seen many sites get so cluttered with different sections that one could barely figure out where to go. When that happens, either mods spend half their time moving things around (and answering posts about &#8220;where&#8217;s my post go!), or people finally stop coming around and find more organized sites to go to. This is one of the most well organized sites I&#8217;ve seen, and it&#8217;s because they don&#8217;t make new sections every time someone asks. If I had a question about a john boat, I would go to the &#8220;Boats&#8221; section. If I had a question about a bass boat, I would go to the &#8220;Boats&#8221; section. If I had a question about a kayak, common sense would tell me to go to the &#8220;Boats&#8221; section. And look there, kayaks even have their own special sub-forum. Probably because someone asked for it. Now that&#8217;s not good enough? 
It wasn&#8217;t long ago a group was complaining about needing a special place to discuss edible mushrooms and the like. Everyone was sure it would get a lot of use. 5 posts in the last month&#8230;..
It&#8217;s ironic that the people talking about me being negative are the only ones here with the bad attitudes. All because I don&#8217;t agree with you, nice.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You chime in on a post and characterize an idea as "silly," and it's an "opinion." Someone gives their reasoning for a counter opinion, and they are behaving like a toddler.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, it's my opinion that wanting a boat forum moved out of the boat forum is silly. Those acting childish gave no reasoning, they just took a differing opinion as some sort of personal attack.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think a YAK forum would be cool id probably visit it on a daily basis. maybe call it a KAYAK/CANOE forum. just thinking out loud here.lol.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Little boat = Little sub-forum.

*Just kidding!!!*  

You're gonna have to make more noise than this if you want to draw attention! And I don't mean the same few people making repetitive posts or others chiming in with disagreement.

FWIW, there would be some work involved to create a new forum and move all existing posts to it. But ultimately the decision is made by the owners of the site, NOT the mods.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! I remember when I was an ahole, just for the sake of being an ahole...

Mr. Magis, you and I both understand quite well, the point. The "kayaking" section is a sub frum, and not the easiest to find. However, "Computer and Gaming" is not a sub forum, and even "Gardening" gets it's own section.

It's quite clear, and very logical, that someone would suggest giving a more high profile position for the kayaiking boards, as they are mush more active than the "Gardening" forum.

And speaking of not being able to accept being disagreed with....GEEZ! give it up already. We heard you. We don't agree. Feel free to return to whatever forum you normally post...


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with the majority the Kayak and Canoe forum does deserve a little more promotion on this site.

Just my 2 cents as well.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with the move, this is the only section I check other then the southeast section.... It often gets more traffic then the boat forum itself lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

As I type, there have been 110 posts under Canoes & Yaks this month--46 under Boats and Motors. You could throw out this thread, and Yaks would still be trouncing boats 84 to 47 in posts this month--and I'm not even counting the 10 posts in this Central Ohio thread http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203915
from a guy who said he didn't know where to post it.....or any of the other threads that may be floating around on the site.

Maybe Boats and Motors should be demoted to a sub-forum.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Few stats from the 2012 ODNR Recreational boating guide on this topic for the site owners/moderators to consider. 

1>Ohio has over 108,000 registered canoes/kayaks including those registered through commercial liveries.

2>A total of 36,846 canoes/kayaks were registered in Ohio through November 30, 2011

Point here is people are buying and using kayaks here in Ohio. If they are on the OGF site they are trying to figure out how to fish out of them or getting ready to purchase. Just make it easy for them to find the information. Also, a sticky on "Things to consider when buying a fishing kayak" certainly would be an improvement. People could be directed here first and then start a thread if needed. Lots of rehashes occur on this topic. 

Implementing things like this and cleaning out the dormant forums from the main index give the OGF site more clout. Just make the adjustment and embrace change.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We will consider this provided its in the memberships best interest. However arguing about it is not, unless its done with some respect to each other and the site itself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> We will consider this provided its in the memberships best interest. However arguing about it is not, unless its done with some respect to each other and the site itself.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank you Shakedown. Much appreciated. Looking forward to seeing a decision on this soon.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

There we go, this has been officially turned into the "get kayaks out of sub forums" petition! I am all for it


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

As pointed out already,there are post on the front page of " Ohio Fishing Reports" besides Erie and the Ohio River sections. If that is not enough proof then I am not sure what is. 


If it is really so hard to do, then I am not sure why they would of went through the trouble to make " Computing & Gaming" , " The Camp Fire" , " ATV's" , Turkey Hunting" , Home & Garden" , or " Pond Management" .
These all have lower thread counts, and most have nothing to do with fishing. 


As for arguing, there is only one person" other than the mods" who gave any counter post, and he is also the only one to introduce any type of name calling, and to show lack of respect. Other than him , everyone has posted useful content and dont " *act like my 3 year * ".


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Easy on the Turkey Hunting USMC ha-ha. All good feedback except for N.Negative or whatever is name is. It's a win win situation for everyone...even 3 year olds looking to paddle their first kayak


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I will throw my vote in there for Kayak/Canoes to be a separate forum. You need a magnifying glass to see the Title of the Forum on the main Community page. I haven't posted a whole lot in here, but looking at purchasing a new kayak in the coming year and will want some tips on rigging my model. Again, I know this forum exists but someone new just skimming the Forum Titles is almost sure to miss this one.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Some of you act like my 3 year old when I tell him something he doesnt want to hearYoure not my friend any more.
> You guys asked for opinions and I gave you mine. It happens to be opposite of yours, get over it. I hear less whining at home, with two toddlers.
> Ive seen many sites get so cluttered with different sections that one could barely figure out where to go. When that happens, either mods spend half their time moving things around (and answering posts about wheres my post go!), or people finally stop coming around and find more organized sites to go to. This is one of the most well organized sites Ive seen, and its because they dont make new sections every time someone asks. If I had a question about a john boat, I would go to the Boats section. If I had a question about a bass boat, I would go to the Boats section. If I had a question about a kayak, common sense would tell me to go to the Boats section. And look there, kayaks even have their own special sub-forum. Probably because someone asked for it. Now thats not good enough?
> It wasnt long ago a group was complaining about needing a special place to *discuss edible mushrooms* and the like. Everyone was sure it would get a lot of use. 5 posts in the last month..
> Its ironic that the people talking about me being negative are the only ones here with the bad attitudes. All because I dont agree with you, nice.


Thats awesome! I had no idea there was a shrooming page. I also just found the kayak page in the past few weeks. I say give the yakkers a forum!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think that kayak/canoe and power boats are very different topics and have very little in common. I'm sure many people on here who own paddle boats also own motor boat an use them for vary different things. I don't thing a Harley forum has a sub forum for bicycles.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> I don't thing a Harley forum has a sub forum for bicycles.


As the owner of 3 mountain bikes, two recumbents a $6,000 tandem and former motorcycle owner, I'd agree. 

If you are not 'into it' it's hard to understand. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

KaGee said:


> You're gonna have to make more noise than this if you want to draw attention! And I don't mean the same few people making repetitive posts or others chiming in with disagreement.


So, are you saying we need to cut up a mod for bait, or is tar and feathers enough? 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

backlashed said:


> So, are you saying we need to cut up a mod for bait, or is tar and feathers enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have to catch us first... But we be power boating so you better paddle fast! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

backlashed said:


> As the owner of 3 mountain bikes, two recumbents a $6,000 tandem and former motorcycle owner, i'd disagree.
> 
> If you are not 'into it' it's hard to understand.
> 
> ...


I think you miss understood , but its ok im.sure you are on some very nice pain meds .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I didn't say a word! 

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like to see it moved. I wonder what Steve thinks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mobil 1 (May 24, 2012)

I'd also like to see canoe/kayaks as a cat instead of a sub cat, maybe like the "Florida Sportsman" forum "no motor zone". Kayak fishing is the fastest growing segment in fishing. Ohio's just a little slow on the uptake, partly cause of the northern locale, partly cause of the mindset, as some have displayed on this forum. Yah, I rarely post, mostly because I'm too busy to spend much time posting, but I do try to read posts in a few different forums. Negative comments are welcome as I think they're very entertaining.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> I think that kayak/canoe and power boats are very different topics and have very little in common. I'm sure many people on here who own paddle boats also own motor boat an use them for vary different things. I don't thing a Harley forum has a sub forum for bicycles.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like this idea the best i think...why not agree to disagree and make a power boats forum and a paddle boats forum.....that way canoes and kayaks will have their own section, and bass boats, john boats, etc will have their own section...because it is really 2 different types of boats and fishing


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

mobil 1 said:


> I'd also like to see canoe/kayaks as a cat instead of a sub cat, maybe like the "Florida Sportsman" forum "no motor zone". Kayak fishing is the fastest growing segment in fishing. Ohio's just a little slow on the uptake, partly cause of the northern locale, partly cause of the mindset, as some have displayed on this forum. Yah, I rarely post, mostly because I'm too busy to spend much time posting, but I do try to read posts in a few different forums. Negative comments are welcome as I think they're very entertaining.


I doubt that Ohio is "slow in the uptake" when it comes to yaks--too damn many of them in my opinion. 

I do like the "no motor zone" aspect to a forum. I think waders, tubers, canoers, and kayakers are kindred spirits....let's not forget the pontooners either.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

The Canoes & Kayak Forum is the reason I visit OGF. As a matter of fact, it's also embodies a "float" or "river" thread as well. It would be great if it were a Canoe's & Kayak Forum with a sub category of "craft" and another of "rivers."

However, either way I'll still keep coming back. It doesn't bother me to have it where it is now, just seems there might be some organization opportunites.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I doubt that Ohio is "slow in the uptake" when it comes to yaks--too damn many of them in my opinion.
> 
> I do like the "no motor zone" aspect to a forum. I think waders, tubers, canoers, and kayakers are kindred spirits....let's not forget the pontooners either.


I agree but pontoons have motors 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fredg53 said:


> I agree but pontoons have motors
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


These pontoons: 

http://www.cabelas.com/pontoons.shtml


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

+1 more for a main kayak/canoe forum.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I didn't know there was a Canoes and Kayaks forum, and I especially didn't know it was under boats and motors until this posting came up...now that I know it's here, it is very easy to find. BUT for some of the newer members, it may be good to move it into a more visible area on the site!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mobil 1 said:


> Ohio's just a little slow on the uptake, partly cause of the northern locale, partly cause of the mindset....


*I'm not sure of the reasoning for NOT creating another section for "kayaks/canoes", but it sure is taking a long time for a decision to be made. 

Over 50 replies and over 1088 views. A request has been made and there appears to be an overwhelming response that is in favor.

Do we need an online poll or petition?

Bowhunter57*


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> *I'm not sure of the reasoning for NOT creating another section for "kayaks/canoes", but it sure is taking a long time for a decision to be made.
> 
> Over 50 replies and over 1088 views. A request has been made and there appears to be an overwhelming response that is in favor.
> 
> ...


Bowhunter57, no need for further polls. The people who run this site, SteveH and Shakedown, are not active posters but I assure you this request has been delivered & received.

While we're waiting, the *current* Kayak forum is still in place and open for business. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Net,
Thank you, for your reply and information, sir! 

We are standing by with great antisipation of more good things to come. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Net, we're melting tar and plucking chickens just in case.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Forum is no longer a sub. You might need to update your bookmarks and/or refresh your browser to see the change. Enjoy!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Some of you act like my 3 year old when I tell him something he doesnt want to hearYoure not my friend any more.
> You guys asked for opinions and I gave you mine. It happens to be opposite of yours, get over it. I hear less whining at home, with two toddlers.
> Ive seen many sites get so cluttered with different sections that one could barely figure out where to go. When that happens, either mods spend half their time moving things around (and answering posts about wheres my post go!), or people finally stop coming around and find more organized sites to go to. This is one of the most well organized sites Ive seen, and its because they dont make new sections every time someone asks. If I had a question about a john boat, I would go to the Boats section. If I had a question about a bass boat, I would go to the Boats section. If I had a question about a kayak, common sense would tell me to go to the Boats section. And look there, kayaks even have their own special sub-forum. Probably because someone asked for it. Now thats not good enough?
> It wasnt long ago a group was complaining about needing a special place to discuss edible mushrooms and the like. Everyone was sure it would get a lot of use. 5 posts in the last month..
> Its ironic that the people talking about me being negative are the only ones here with the bad attitudes. All because I dont agree with you, nice.


I don't think the request was silly. I've thought to myself that it seemed odd for the Kayak forum to be a sub forum. So maybe I'm just silly too!

Telling people their idea is "silly" isn't going to win you any Miss Congeniality contests anytime soon bub! Just more silliness!! 

Oh, by the way, from what I've gathered, the Morel season was pretty much a bust aside from a select few. The season would be well over by now anyhow wouldn't it? What are the stats on the Icefishing forum?? I'll bet you think thats silly too!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The goal has been reached, so time to close this one and move forward.


----------

